# Drug-free School Zones



## me8980109 (May 19, 2010)

Maine patient and caregiver here, everything with our program is pretty new so maybe someone from another state can answer this.

Maine's medical marijuana program unlike some other states does not mention drug-free zones and patients who live within them, or caregivers for that matter. Does anyone from another state have any experience or knowledge regarding caregivers that grow within their homes for patients legally and how the drug-free zone impacts them if at all from a legal standpoint?

I really would like some good advice, well founded because this is not something we can take for granted, penalties do increase. I have always assumed that the drug-free zones only applied to illegal drug use. Some states rules contain a one-liner that will say something like; marijuana cannot be used on school property, school buses, public locations, and within drug-free zones unless the patient consumes it within his home. But even that one line, which was taken from another program doesn't mention caregivers.

Thanks!


----------



## slk (Jun 6, 2010)

If you don't light up in the cross walk you should be OK


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Jun 7, 2010)

*In Washington, we have a guy that was trying to open a collective here but failed to get approval from city council and the DA. No bullshit, dude went into a public city council meeting gave his full name and address to the mayor and all of his brown-nosers. Anywho, 3 days after going to this meeting, an 'anonymous tip' led cops there, guy's been growing since the law was [passed and lived in the same home all his life, definitely not the neighbors calling. When I say dude lives across the street from the school, it's no bullshit. Elementary school 25 ft from his front door. massive plants in the back yard but being he wasn't breaking any laws, the piggy pie left no problems - didn't even take pictures. His young daughter was there and talked with the cops as they sniffed around the garden. As long as you aren't selling to kids or doing anything insanely stupid, you should be fine- JUST KEEP YOUR SMOKE PRIVATE. Then again I'm not sure the general LE attitude against mmj where you are. Here they hate it BUT have illegally raided 2 ppl I personally know and both times had to return their STOLEN equipment and weed, so they know not to fuck around with us in fear of a lawsuit. I don't foresee them kicking in any doors here either, a grower just shot retards trying to break into his home last month. Good luck and remember my advice is NOT a substitute for legal counsel.*


----------



## me8980109 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Greenlungz! Agree with everything you said. Problem I see is not the actual first bust, because the school zone rules only increase the penalty. Basically it kicks it up one level from say a Class D felony to a Class C. However, my concern at this point is the ability of the city council to ban medical marijuana within the 1,000' zone for caregivers. Patients probably won't have an issue, but caregivers can be zoned within the city.

Just wish they had addressed it in rule-making one way or another.


----------



## stumps (Jun 13, 2010)

Seems it would be no big deal so long as you follow the guide lines. It would not be a illegal drug. Just my thoughtd no Idea how the law reads.


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Jun 14, 2010)

me8980109 said:


> Thanks Greenlungz! Agree with everything you said. Problem I see is not the actual first bust, because the school zone rules only increase the penalty. Basically it kicks it up one level from say a Class D felony to a Class C. However, my concern at this point is the ability of the city council to ban medical marijuana within the 1,000' zone for caregivers. Patients probably won't have an issue, but caregivers can be zoned within the city.
> 
> Just wish they had addressed it in rule-making one way or another.


*You know, I think the key to keeping on reasonable terms with LE is to not be an asshole. My home is quiet, no traffic, we smoke on the back porch but I have a privacy fence and we have a tarp as a partition for the 1 neighbor that has teenagers (but fuck, they get high in the back yard all the time). We don't have stoned teens coming in and out of the home, no loud parties with drunk, high people driving around at 3AM. My neighbors and I all speak and they all know if the little bit of music we do turn up bothers them they are welcome to poke their head over the fence and tell us to STFU, no real drugs, just pot. I know the stereotype is we all sit around and kill children while driving high, but the reality is there is a medium ground. We aren't massively ruining the streets with our killer marijuana of death - but there are motherfuckers out there who throw parties and you can find some retard 5 drinks and 3 bowls in gets in a car. So, I understand the potential for abuse in some situations but for someone like me who just smokes alot of weed in the backyard with other medical patients. I believe even Stevie Wonder can see the cops have better shit to do than bust my balls. *



stumps said:


> Seems it would be no big deal so long as you follow the guide lines. It would not be a illegal drug. Just my thoughtd no Idea how the law reads.


*Are you fucking stupid? Marijuana is still an illegal drug to the ordinance, nowhere is MMJ excluded. Jesus Stumps are you high? I'm just fucking w/ you - come stop by before it's dark out so you can see the K2's

To be honest, I wouldn't know either, but as long as you aren't flyfishing kids with baggies or bringing on the property, what you do in your own home is your business.*


----------



## pinxpointxpupil (Jun 14, 2010)

You should be straight to be a MMJ patient in a no drug school zone. I mean do they not allow people who live in school zones to get prescriptions to oxycontin and morphine? Why is bud any different, as long as you're not medicating in public (smoking) but by all means you should be able to eat a brownie or any method other than smoking/vapeing.

I only say this because I think; would they arrest an elderly person for taking their meds in public? Certainly if they were driving on meds with heavy side effects. But not just chillin wherever minding their own business not putting people in danger.

I could be wrong but it seems to make sense


----------



## mrgreenlungz (Jun 15, 2010)

pinxpointxpupil said:


> You should be straight to be a MMJ patient in a no drug school zone. I mean do they not allow people who live in school zones to get prescriptions to oxycontin and morphine? Why is bud any different, as long as you're not medicating in public (smoking) but by all means you should be able to eat a brownie or any method other than smoking/vapeing.
> 
> I only say this because I think; would they arrest an elderly person for taking their meds in public? Certainly if they were driving on meds with heavy side effects. But not just chillin wherever minding their own business not putting people in danger.
> 
> I could be wrong but it seems to make sense



*Fuck, I think consenting adults should be able to light up in casinos, bars, clubs and vape anywhere as long as no driving is involved. The law should be based on common sense, not religion, politics or complicated jargon most can't fully comprehend.*


----------



## rzza (Jun 15, 2010)

on the michigan website it states under the FAQ can i grow in my house if i live in a school zone? answerur law doesnt clarify that so contact a lawyer. LOL


----------



## rzza (Jun 15, 2010)

in michigan i think its a secondary offense anyhow. you have to commit a crime first before you can be charged with a secondary offense.


----------



## jmslee123 (Jun 18, 2010)

Drug-free school zone is an area, including property used for school purposes of any school, which is owned by a school within 1000 meters of such property, or in the immediate vicinity of school buses.It specified in the Community, in particular an area where children gather, that people perceive to be the place where the drug trade or the availability of alcohol problems, and citizens decide to act. Generally, schools, communities have targeted and schoolyards, parks and playgrounds, housing developments, and some parts of the city or surroundings.


----------



## vic? (Jul 27, 2010)

me8980109 said:


> Maine patient and caregiver here, everything with our program is pretty new so maybe someone from another state can answer this.
> 
> Maine's medical marijuana program unlike some other states does not mention drug-free zones and patients who live within them, or caregivers for that matter. Does anyone from another state have any experience or knowledge regarding caregivers that grow within their homes for patients legally and how the drug-free zone impacts them if at all from a legal standpoint?
> 
> ...



Ever heard of school free drug zones?


----------



## macrylinda1 (Aug 4, 2010)

mrgreenlungz said:


> *In Washington, we have a guy that was trying to open a collective here but failed to get approval from city council and the DA. No bullshit, dude went into a public city council meeting gave his full name and address to the mayor and all of his brown-nosers. Anywho, 3 days after going to this meeting, an 'anonymous tip' led cops there, guy's been growing since the law was [passed and lived in the same home all his life, definitely not the neighbors calling. When I say dude lives across the street from the school, it's no bullshit. Elementary school 25 ft from his front door. massive plants in the back yard but being he wasn't breaking any laws, the piggy pie left no problems - didn't even take pictures. His young daughter was there and talked with the cops as they sniffed around the garden. As long as you aren't selling to kids or doing anything insanely stupid, you should be fine- JUST KEEP YOUR SMOKE PRIVATE. Then again I'm not sure the general LE attitude against mmj where you are. Here they hate it BUT have illegally raided 2 ppl I personally know and both times had to return their STOLEN equipment and weed, so they know not to fuck around with us in fear of a lawsuit. I don't foresee them kicking in any doors here either, a grower just shot retards trying to break into his home last month. Good luck and remember my advice is NOT a substitute for legal counsel.*


Thanks Greenlungz! Agree with everything you said. Problem I see is not the actual first bust, because the school zone rules only increase the penalty. Basically it kicks it up one level from say a Class D felony to a Class C. However, my concern at this point is the ability of the city council to ban medical marijuana within the 1,000' zone for caregivers. Patients probably won't have an issue, but caregivers can be zoned within the city.

Just wish they had addressed it in rule-making one way or another.


----------

